# Females tail pointed down



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a mated pair of pigeons that I've had for 2 weeks now. Long story short they both have 1 wing each they cannot use and need to live inside so Naomi and Sebastian are now with me. I have never seen the egg laying process in person myself but I assume that is what is going to take place. To be safe, I wanted to ask if her tail pointing downward means she's getting ready to lay eggs? Otherwise I will get them to a vet this week.


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Are they like that all the time? Do you notice any abnormal behavior or weird droppings? From what I've been told by some experienced members on piztalk, they can have that posture when they are in pain or when they are perching somewhere that is hard to balance on.

When my bird has problems with egg laying she also has her tail pointing down. Other symptoms include dark green droppings, reduced eating, excessive drinking, heavy breathing (her back moving up and down more than usual when lying down)


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Howl said:


> Are they like that all the time? Do you notice any abnormal behavior or weird droppings? From what I've been told by some experienced members on piztalk, they can have that posture when they are in pain or when they are perching somewhere that is hard to balance on.
> 
> When my bird has problems with egg laying she also has her tail pointing down. Other symptoms include dark green droppings, reduced eating, excessive drinking, heavy breathing (her back moving up and down more than usual when lying down)


Most of the droppings look normal. When I got home there is one that looks runny, white and clear with green. I'm not sure if it should be runny wet like that. This is the first time she is doing it since I've had her the past two weeks. She still eating normal, I haven't see her drink but their water definitely was drank by at least one of them. She isn't breathing heavy or doing anything else strange and Sebastian isn't holding his tail like that at all. She seems to hold her tail like that no matter where she is whether it is on a perch or on the ground.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

First of all they should have flat perches, like a shelf, not round perches like what you have them on. Pigeons need a flat perch. Those need to be changed for flat.
She could be getting ready to lay, but if she doesn't, and keeps doing that, then she could be having trouble with laying the egg. They also need a calcium/D3 supplement. Like CalciBoost twice a week. Otherwise she will have problems when laying eggs. Indoor birds don't get the D3 they need to be able to absorb calcium, from the sun, like outdoor birds do, so they need it in the supplement with the calcium.


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> First of all they should have flat perches, like a shelf, not round perches like what you have them on. Pigeons need a flat perch. Those need to be changed for flat.
> She could be getting ready to lay, but if she doesn't, and keeps doing that, then she could be having trouble with laying the egg. They also need a calcium/D3 supplement. Like CalciBoost twice a week. Otherwise she will have problems when laying eggs. Indoor birds don't get the D3 they need to be able to absorb calcium, from the sun, like outdoor birds do, so they need it in the supplement with the calcium.


Thanks! I will be change the perch out ASAP. I have it temporary while I'm waiting for my order. Better perch, cage etc! The blue house was what came with them and they like to sit on top if they aren't inside of it so I added a spot for them to get up onto it easier. They are on Nekton-T, which is what they were on when I got them as well. Have you heard of it or have any thoughts about it?


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

In addition to what Jay3 suggested, I would also remove her grit for now or give her only a little at a time to prevent her from overeating it. Some sources say that pigeons sometimes overeat grit when their stomach is in pain and that would worsen her condition.

As for the picture, I think they are starvation droppings. If she continues to have many dropping like that it means that she either has not eaten much, or the food she eats is not moving through due to some blocking in her system.


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Howl said:


> In addition to what Jay3 suggested, I would also remove her grit for now or give her only a little at a time to prevent her from overeating it. Some sources say that pigeons sometimes overeat grit when their stomach is in pain and that would worsen her condition.
> 
> As for the picture, I think they are starvation droppings. If she continues to have many dropping like that it means that she either has not eaten much, or the food she eats is not moving through due to some blocking in her system.


Thank you, I have removed the grit this morning. I typically just sprinkle it over the food so I've withheld. I watched her eat this morning but perhaps shes not properly digesting. I'll be keeping a close eye and get her in with my vet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope she is ok. Would not sprinkle grit over food...pigeons like separate food and grit dishes. She may be ok. Our pigeon Lucy often sits like that when she is broody then after she lays an egg and sits on it. I always keep an eye on her but generally is just the way she sits when laying and egg sitting. Am wishing the best for your girl.


----------

